# Clavier mandarin



## jsl8 (27 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous,

Voila j'ai récemment acquis un iPad et un clavier Apple qwerty avec des indices en mandarin. Mon problème est que je n'arrive pas à les utiliser.

Lorsque je choisis le clavier mandarin cela ne me permet seulement d'écrire avec des lettres classiques (piying) et le dico automatique les transforment en caractère chinois. Je souhaiterai utiliser les caractères chinois du clavier !

J'ai testé aussi les raccourcis fn, alt+maj etc... Mais peut être n'ai je pas trouvé le bon.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !

Si tu veux de l'aide, il faut poser la question au bon endroit : ici, ce sont les périphériques de Macintosh, ceux pour iPad, c'est dans le forum éponyme ! On déménage.


----------



## worldice (27 Avril 2011)

Dans les préférences, tu peux choisir la langue d'écriture normalement.


----------



## jsl8 (27 Avril 2011)

Oui je suis allé dans préférence j'ai choisi le mandarin mais je ne peut écrire directement avec les caractères chinois sur le clavier, je peux seulement écrire en lettre classique et choisir le mot chinois avec le dico !

Quelqun aurait-il une solution ?


----------



## arbaot (28 Avril 2011)

dans Réglages/General/Clavier

quand tu ajoute un clavier ou quand un clavier est ajouté en cliquant sur le ">" en fin de ligne tu peut sélectionner le clavier physique associé 
(peu d'option dispo : suivant l'option - Cangjie/Zhuyin/Américain/Fr/All) 

pour les autres  ... attend le bon vouloir d'Apple - les Cherokee ont le leur alors qui sait...


----------

